# Recent stay at HGVC Flamingo



## Duanerice (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all,
just a quick update.  We recently stayed at the HGVC at the Flamingo for a week.  

We asked for a room in the South tower because of the construction.  We used to ask for the North tower but of course that is where the construction is.  Stayed on the 5th floor and never heard anything from the construction crews.  We could look out our window and see them work but not hear them.  I am sure that if you stay in the North tower you would hear plenty of noise.  We had no issue checking in at 11:30 am.  I did call first to make sure the room was ready.  I can't wait until the Linq is finished as it will be a great addition to mid strip but I'll never want to stay in the North tower again.

By being in the South tower we rarely went past the lobby.  We'd come in and leave from our door on the South end and didn't have to go to the main elevators.  The parking lot was right out our door as was the entrance to the Flamingo so we really never went to the lobby.   You can also easily use the Flamingo valet which is free (tip) and actually closer to our room  than the HGVC valet which they charge $10 or something a day. 

As for the pool, there is now a building now right next to the pool.  But, the view wasn't anything before so I don't think it is much of a loss.  I only went to the hot tub once this trip which is unusual for me.  

Staff was great as usual.  Always willing to help although we really don't ask for anything.  Our shower did drain real slow and we ended up standing in dirty water by the time we got out of the shower.  One quick call and the issue was fixed within an hour.  

The store is still a rip off.  Most of the stuff is fairly priced for a resort but one day I ran out of cereal.  Went down and it was $8.25 for a box that I usually pay $3.50 for.  OK, rant over and I never did get the cereal just ate my pop tarts. Otherwise the prices for "real food" was not too bad.

Received only 1 call asking us to take a tour of Elara (spelling?), the place over at Planet Hollywood.  That was it, even when I went to pick up our welcome packet.  Did not go to the owners meeting as I am not really interested and free muffins aren't a draw.  

Overall we love this place.  Location, staff and quality of the rooms 
are all in it's favor.  Oh yea, the bed was real comfortable too!
thanks,
Duane


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice update. Great that you enjoyed. Thank you Duane


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 3, 2013)

piyooshj said:


> Very nice update. Great that you enjoyed. Thank you Duane



I stayed there last February in the south tower like you and enjoyed using that south door to cut across to the parking structure.   Like you it was a nice stay.


----------



## wptamo (Jan 3, 2013)

Great Info, thanks!
I made an ongoing search for fall 2014.. Hope to land a unit!
Is this resort easy to exchange into?


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 4, 2013)

With all the new building going on does the resort still have a side door access to the side-street? I was hoping we will still have direct access to all the new stores and eateries.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 4, 2013)

wptamo said:


> Great Info, thanks!
> I made an ongoing search for fall 2014.. Hope to land a unit!
> Is this resort easy to exchange into?



It all depends on when you want to go, how large a unit you want and how far ahead you are booking.   Weekends this location fills up first of the four HGVC's in Vegas.


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 4, 2013)

On my way to HGVC Flamingo now!  Viva Las Vegas! :whoopie:


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 4, 2013)

Bon voyage ....


----------



## rjp123 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just checked out of HGVC Flamingo and am now sitting in an HGVC Elara room (booked at both during my trip).

Thoughts on Flamingo from a first time guest?  Great location, open room rates are a steal and the staff are friendly and helpful.  Property was clean & functional, although you can tell this place gets a good workout with huge guest volumes due to it being in Vegas.  Monorail stop is right at hotel, making those long walks home from the South or North end of the strip not necessary.  

Overall was happy with my stay.  For the price - the location simply cannot be beat.  I'm sure in the summer when you have access to the Flamingo Pool the place is even better.



Will update on my Elara stay later in the week when I check out.


----------



## vegasVIP (Jan 9, 2013)

I love the Flamingo location.  Studios are a great size, location to the strip, access to the Flamingo party pool and quick access to valet/monorail.   Was in Vegas over New Years and attended the update.  40 minutes and out with $75 dining credit.


----------



## piyooshj (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad to hear rave reviews about Flamingo. Glad that I bought there and there was no ROFR. I hope to visit there soon but have other places in my list before I go back to Vegas.


----------



## cgingrich (Jan 9, 2013)

itradehilton said:


> With all the new building going on does the resort still have a side door access to the side-street? I was hoping we will still have direct access to all the new stores and eateries.



The side door towards the Imperial palace doesn't work beucase that's where the construction is. 
The side door to the flamingo parkade is accessible.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 11, 2013)

cgingrich said:


> The side door towards the Imperial palace doesn't work beucase that's where the construction is.
> The side door to the flamingo parkade is accessible.



Thanks, I am hoping post construction the side door toward the Imperial Palace will still open so we can have direct access to all the new stores.


----------



## rebel (Jan 15, 2013)

You said "As for the pool, there is now a building now right next to the pool. "  What is this building?


----------



## Duanerice (Jan 25, 2013)

No idea what the building is, part of Linq.  It was just steel girders and some walls when we were there.  
enjoy


----------



## Purseval (Feb 12, 2013)

We just returned from HGVC Flamingo on Saturday, Feb. 9 after a 5-day stay.  We stayed in the middle tower and never heard any construction noise.  The supports for the ferris wheel are in place and if you walk Las Vegas Blvd and look at the alleyway where you used to walk to the Flamingo parking garage you can see the outlines of what will be the shopping mall.

They also closed Bills Gambling Hall for good on Monday, Feb. 4.  It is going to be remodeled and reopen as a high rollers boutique resort.


----------



## rjp123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Purseval said:


> They also closed Bills Gambling Hall for good on Monday, Feb. 4.  It is going to be remodeled and reopen as a high rollers boutique resort.



RIP Bills.


----------



## ccwu (Feb 12, 2013)

We were in Flamingo the past November in the North side.  We did not know the construction and did not request the south side.  We got an early check in.  We were on the fifth floor.  We did not hear any noise even we saw people working there.  It is not that bad.  We always love Flamingo.  We booked studio with points and requested a free upgrade to one bedroom.


----------



## krh2o (Feb 16, 2013)

How do you request a free upgrade?  Do you need to be a Elite member or something special, or is it just based on availability?  Thanks.


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 17, 2013)

krh2o said:


> How do you request a free upgrade?  Do you need to be a Elite member or something special, or is it just based on availability?  Thanks.



It kicks in at Elite Plus 24k points.

http://www.2013clubprogram.com/elite-privileges/


----------



## vegasVIP (Feb 22, 2013)

I love staying there.  I have posted favorable reviews on Yelp and Trip Advisor.  Last stay was over new years and my guests could not believe #1 the price and #2 the location.  A+


----------

